# Booster pump



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

Just need advice if it's worth spending money on a booster pump for my 5 stage RO/DI system with 50-55 psi pressure. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

yes it is. I regret that I did not get it 2 years ago. Have ~ 55 PSI in the system

I got this one and my headaches are gone. I think even my prefilters are lasting longer now and time to fill bucket is much faster

http://www.goreef.com/Vertex-RODI-Booster-Pump-with-Transformer-Up-to-100-GPD.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I also got this one three months ago, and my RO/DI runs at 75psi and 150gpd, which is ideal. Like Greg says, I wish I had bought it with the RO/DI unit in the first place.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/1-4-aquatec-8800-booster-pump-kit.html


----------



## saltyfish (Apr 22, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> I also got this one three months ago, and my RO/DI runs at 75psi and 150gpd, which is ideal. Like Greg says, I wish I had bought it with the RO/DI unit in the first place.
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/1-4-aquatec-8800-booster-pump-kit.html


Thanks to both of you for your quick responses, I was on the fence about buying the unit that rburns24 listed but wanted to get an idea if this was really worth the money, so now I will go ahead and purchase it.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 on the booster. Less waste water, faster watermaking and longer lasting membrains. Did I mention makes water much faster?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

saltyfish said:


> Thanks to both of you for your quick responses, I was on the fence about buying the unit that rburns24 listed but wanted to get an idea if this was really worth the money, so now I will go ahead and purchase it.


this pump from BRS is almost half price of the whole new Vertex unit. Plus crazy shipping from BRS.
SUM had this unit. try to ask for better price

http://www.goreef.com/Vertex-Deluxe-Puratek-4-stage-RO-DI-System-100GPD.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

That Vertex unit is really well priced. If I had to do it all over again, I would get one of those, plus a couple of add-on canisters.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> That Vertex unit is really well priced. If I had to do it all over again, I would get one of those, plus a couple of add-on canisters.




I was always wondering why to spend money on 5 or 6 stages units, when you can have *the same "0"* with 4 stages unit.

you will also should replace these additional stages later and again spend money

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Toronto uses chloramine in their water, so I use something similar to this, except I run 3 carbon cartridges instead of two and use spectrapure di cartridges 
instead of the refillable type.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-6-stage-chloramines-deluxe-ro-di-system-75gpd.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> Toronto uses chloramine in their water, so I use something to this, except I run 3 carbon cartridges instead of two and use spectrapure di cartridges
> instead of the refillable type.
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-6-stage-chloramines-deluxe-ro-di-system-75gpd.html


I see now. it is not about just "0"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

At the time, I wasn't sure if there was any serious downside to not using the special cartridges for chloramine, but I didn't want to take any chances. According to BRS, only 10% of municipalities use chloroamine, so it's not an issue for most people.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'd love to have a booster pump on my 75GPD BRS 4 stage.


----------

